# BMW 535D in Carbon Black



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

2007 BMW 535D (E60) in Carbon Black

Here are the before pics taken first thing;


































I started at 8am, with a nice thick covering of snow foam


















This was then followed up by going round the whole car with some G101 and a round brush on all the vents, grills, fuel cap and any other hard to reach areas.

















After this i rinsed the whole car off with the Pressure washer, and set about cleaning the wheels with some Very Cherry, and a few different wheel brushes.

The Tyres were sprayed with some G101 and scrubbed thoroughly, I then also sprayed all up round the wheel arches and scrubbed these too before rinsing them off.









Rinsed off










Next stage was to wash using the usual 2 bucket method, shampoo this time was Dodo Juice Sour Power


















I then Clayed the car from top to bottom, using some CYC Blue clay, with some Zip wax & water mixed up as lube










The car wasn't too bad, but it was surprising what the Clay was still picking up, particular hot spot as usual was the front wheel arches and lower doors. I gave the car another snow foam to remove all the lube and any remaining dirt










It was then sprayed all over with Meguiars Last Touch which really helps dispersing the water before drying it off with a couple of XL Blue fluffy drying towels.










Last touch working well










Before last touch









And after a few sprays









Drying towel









All dry ready for taping up









After it was all dry, i taped up the window rubbers, washer jets and grills ready for Polishing.

I decided to go with the Sonus range of polishes, and started with an SFX-2 Pad, and SFX-2 Polish. This was actually working great straight away so i stuck with it for the whole car and managed to get some good 50/50's










































































A couple of areas were scratched badly so i changed to the SFX-1 Pad and SFX-1 Polish and did a few areas with this, before refining with the SFX-2 pad and polish again.

After finishing each panel i sprayed it down with Menzerna Top inspection to see the results, then after the whole car was finished i sprayed it with Meg's Last touch all over and wiped the whole car down again.

Some close ups after polishing and wiping down


































Pre wax pics 

























The Wax i went for was Dodo Juice Purple Haze, applied all over and left for 30 mins to cure.









After wiping down i dressed the Tyres with Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel and wiped the wheels down with Last touch - here are the final pics, thanks for reading.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice results. Love these cars in this colour 

Tip for applying Purple Haze, try a soft foam applicator rather than microfibre/cloth material to avoid using too much wax. Microfibre etc will absorb the wax and you will end up wasting a lot more wax which will 'store itself in the applicator and get washed away. Using foam is a much more effective application method. :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice work there pal, out of interest did you go round the lowers with tardis or similar before claying? Not sure if its my luck but even the relatively new cars I've worked on have been covered in tar and even after tardis have been a PITA to clay the normal tar hot spots!

Big improvement there, really nice car aswell.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Very nice work there pal, out of interest did you go round the lowers with tardis or similar before claying? Not sure if its my luck but even the relatively new cars I've worked on have been covered in tar and even after tardis have been a PITA to clay the normal tar hot spots!
> 
> Big improvement there, really nice car aswell.


I didn't worry about Tardis this time, it was quite windy and i wasn't sure if i should bother really as it seemed to be ok but yeah as you say as soon as i started claying i realised i probably should have as there were a lot of large Tar spots that i just hadn't really been able to spot before... Just meant getting through rather a lot of clay and most of it was no good by the end either but never mind...

I do really like the car though, 40mpg and 286bhp Twin Turbo diesel?? Mental! Doesn't sound like a diesel either!!


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

top job you have done ..:thumb:. khalid


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

Great work. The paint looks like you could jump into it. 
As much as I've tried though I cannot work out what was going on at BMW when they designed these versions. 
The overall shape of the car is good BUT completely ruined by the lights-front & rear. They look cheap and ruin the car. 
I know if I owned that car I would have to always approach it side on otherwise it would annoy me!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very good work. Well Done



stu1027 said:


> Great work. The paint looks like you could jump into it.


+1


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work there mate some good 50/50 shots


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning work, i love Purple Haze! :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Good work, car looks exactly like mine :thumb:


----------



## ceepee777 (Dec 30, 2009)

excellent work, Wheels came up lovely...


----------



## ESSO (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work, the E60 as aged well. Looks nicer than the new F10 in my opinion


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Truly awesome job mate


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

gorgeous work.

very slick.

nice one chap!


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great job


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb work, and an amazing looking car....Love the way the blue comes out of the Black when its under light


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

great turn around mate


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Superb job, u can't beat black when its gleaming! My fav spec of 5-series, 535D M-sport, looveeelyyy.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A top job and a cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

good effort mate, love the 50/50 shots


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Great Job, really do like these cars. :thumb:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Great work, I've always had a soft spot for the E60.

Looking forward to detailing my car which is in the same colour as yours.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments, it was really nice to work on and so rewarding looking over it afterwards - it was a really nice finish and i have to say i really like the car too - Would definitely be right up there if i was looking for something like a 5-series or a big economical yet powerful car for around £22-25k


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

good work and nice 50/50s


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Neil_G (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Neil_G said:


> Awesome job!


Thanks mate, and welcome by the way :wave:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ha look at you and your fake M car


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Ha look at you and your fake M car


Huh?!? Who and what fake M car? It's not mine, and there's nothing fake about it??


----------



## MattADH (Sep 25, 2009)

Good job Nick. Did your dad used to have an Octavia VRS?


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

nice one mate looks amazing.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MattADH said:


> Good job Nick. Did your dad used to have an Octavia VRS?


Hey Matt, thanks mate! Yeah he had two before this, he had a new Black one in 2002 when they came out and then had a new Blue one in 2006 but sold it after 3 years.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> Huh?!? Who and what fake M car? It's not mine, and there's nothing fake about it??


Was a joke treacle, everyday i explain why my car is an M Sport to people.

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Nick, lovely work fella, looked like a long but very rewarding day indeed :thumb: 

Beautiful finish, no looking back now is there :lol:

Respect from us all :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

lovin' that mate. Done a wicked job.

I love those cars too. One of my mates picked up the touring version earlier this year. What a machine!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Was a joke treacle, everyday i explain why my car is an M Sport to people.
> 
> :thumb:


Haha I did initially think maybe you were an M5 owner being clever lol


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Nick, lovely work fella, looked like a long but very rewarding day indeed :thumb:
> 
> Beautiful finish, no looking back now is there :lol:
> 
> Respect from us all :thumb:


Thanks very much mate, nice to read so many positive comments and so far I'm still really enjoying doing it


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Great write up, enjoyed reading that. Lovely colour that BM Blue.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Phill_S said:


> Great write up, enjoyed reading that. Lovely colour that BM Blue.


Nice one Phil, yeah it's surprising how Blue it actually looks under a light as the car generally looks Black from most angles, but it's a lovely colour - just not easy to keep nice at this time of year


----------

